# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  مساعدة في فك شفرة samsung gt s 5839i

## gsm mahdi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ممكن مساعدة لم استطيع فك شفرة
samsung gt s 5839i 
على بوكس ufst
وهدا اللوجو
HID: 04CD69E7426000B7, HWK: A1.04-PRO1
 SID: 82B3C38876F27D2F198EC039D52C5523BD169015
 XID: CD2B99BA1D78A5FF27707CE7561EE19BBECA8DEB
 Licence: True
 AppVers: SAMSUNG TOOLS (HWK) v 2.3.0.2 by SarasSoft  Test v3
 LogFile: .\_!_LOG\12821486_2014_01_04_10_56_59_LOG.txt
 Loaded Settings from: Sams.ini 
 COM15: SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem 
 Software: S5839IBULC1/S5839IATLLC1/S5839IBULC1/S5839IBULC1
 ProdCode: GT-S5839OKIATL
 IMEI: 352079-05-666277-6
 S/N : R21C60RBRC
 BTID: B8D9CE-4B0916
 WiFi: B8D9CE-4B0917
 UNID: 23580000089185
 FLID: KAT007012C(S5830I)
 DATE: 2012-03-22
 PROV: NONE
 FLAG: 00000001 [Locked]
 MCK : 12345678
 NCK : 00000000
 NSCK: 00000000
 SPCK: 00000000
 CPCK: 00000000
 SIM : 00000000 
 IMEI: 352079-05-666277-6
 S/N : R21C60RBRC
 Lock Keys Reseted:
 MCK : 12345678
 NCK : 00000000
 NSCK: 00000000
 SPCK: 00000000
 CPCK: 00000000
 SIM : 00000000
 Lock Keys Check:
 PROV: 21401
 FLAG: 00000001 [Locked]
 MCK : 12345678
 NCK : 00000000
 NSCK: 00000000
 SPCK: 00000000
 CPCK: 00000000
 SIM : 00000000
 Lock Key Reset Done, Reboot Product to See Changes
 List of devices attached 0123456789ABCDEF device
 S/N : R21C60RBRCF
 R_SW: S5839iBULC1   
 PNAM: GT-S5839i   
 ANDR: 2.3.6   
 ANDR: GINGERBREAD.BULC1   
 Superuser Permissions Granted
 Transfered: 3449 KB/s (1048576 bytes in 0.296s)
 Saved as: S5839i_R21C60RBRCF_nv_data_0008.bin
 Path: C:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_SAMs\S5839i\NV
 MSL Security Database Updated
 IMEI: 352079056662776
 MSLA: R21C60RBRC
 PROV: 21401#
 FLAG: 01010000 [Locked]
 MCK : 12345678
 NCK : 00000000
 NSCK: 00000000
 SPCK: 00000000
 CPCK: 00000000
 SIM : 00000000
 List of devices attached 0123456789ABCDEF device
 S/N : R21C60RBRCF
 R_SW: S5839iBULC1   
 PNAM: GT-S5839i   
 ANDR: 2.3.6   
 ANDR: GINGERBREAD.BULC1   
 Superuser Permissions Granted
 Transfered: 3120 KB/s (1048576 bytes in 0.328s)
 Superuser Permissions Granted
 Unlock Done, Reboot Product to See Changes
المشكل عند اعادة تشغيل الهاتف يطلب
enter password to unlock screen
ولكم خالص الاحترام

----------


## marocainser

فك شفرة  هاتفsamsaung ace s5839i   عن طريق z3x    
الكابل المستعمل 
صورة الهاتف 
نفتح واجهة Samsung tool 3G  نختار موديل الهاتف والكوم  
 واضغط unlock     
 تم فك شفرة بنجاح

----------


## sab_bane

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ممكن مساعدة لم استطيع فك شفرة
> samsung gt s 5839i 
> على بوكس ufst
> وهدا اللوجو
> hid: 04cd69e7426000b7, hwk: A1.04-pro1
>  sid: 82b3c38876f27d2f198ec039d52c5523bd169015
>  xid: Cd2b99ba1d78a5ff27707ce7561ee19bbeca8deb
>  licence: True
> ...

 
السلام عليكم 
مشكلتك هي قفل الشاشة أم  فك شفرة /
الواضح من لوغ العملية أن الهاتف ليس مغلق

----------


## gsm mahdi

> السلام عليكم 
> مشكلتك هي قفل الشاشة أم  فك شفرة /
> الواضح من لوغ العملية أن الهاتف ليس مغلق

 بالفعل اخي تم الحل كان قفل الشاشة :Wink:

----------

